# Types of Rope for Rope Halters..



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure about rope but here's a fun article if anyone is interested in making one: http://americashorsedaily.com/images/pdfs/howtomakearopehalter.pdf


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what rope he uses, I haven't been able to find something similar in my routine stops to the Walmart... but they do have this 100ft roll of poly rope (meant for camping) that I got for around $5, and man I just love it. It's durable AND comfortable, and easy to work with. I have mine turned into reins right now, still working on trying to make a halter :lol:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Walmart sucks, 
Hit a lowes or home depot they have different colored rolls of line, for the good stuff find a west marine, or boaters world. All different materials and weaves. You are looking for 1/4 or 5/16th line.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> Walmart sucks,
> Hit a lowes or home depot they have different colored rolls of line, for the good stuff find a west marine, or boaters world. All different materials and weaves. You are looking for 1/4 or 5/16th line.


It has it's uses as a store as anywhere else :/ Local army surplus' can generally offer a wider selection just as well, but their prices sent me packing back to Walmart where I got a rope that works just as well and for a lower cost.


----------



## Babysis940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Walmart sucks,
> Hit a lowes or home depot they have different colored rolls of line, for the good stuff find a west marine, or boaters world. All different materials and weaves. You are looking for 1/4 or 5/16th line.


Thanks!

Still willing to hear form anyone else


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> It has it's uses as a store as anywhere else :/ Local army surplus' can generally offer a wider selection just as well, but their prices sent me packing back to Walmart where I got a rope that works just as well and for a lower cost.


I am sure the Chinese appreciate that.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

No idea about the rope, but here's a good set of videos with step-by-step instructions for tying one!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

So, I was inspired by this thread to go out to the Lowes after work and pick up some rope. I got this stuff. It's a 1/4" polypropylene diamond braid rope with a 108lb work limit. After I got home and read the label, it warned not to use to hold or restrain animals or humans. Umm.. woops? Do you guys think it's safe to use, or should I look for a stronger material? I probably won't be tying her up in it anyway, but still...


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

OK, so I did a little digging, and decided probably not a good idea to use this Blue Hawk stuff. The double braid polyester yacht chord that most people seem to use for this has a tensile strength of over 2,000 lbs. Much more handy if, for any reason, the horse were to set back against the halter. That's a pretty huge difference, so I decided to order some from ebay. This seller Rope, Double braid polyester rope items in Columbia Basin Knot Company LLC store on eBay! has a good selection. It's a bit more expensive than the rope I bought last night, but far less likely to break I think.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

CA uses a double braid polyester rope from Samson. Another good marine double braid is New England Ropes. The problem with polypro ropes is they degrade when left out in the weather and get a rough, sharp feel. It's a light rope (designed to float) so it just doesn't have the right feel and handle to it. It's breaking strenght is relatively low.

I have bought good quality no name rope from Colombia Basin but NER is my favorite.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but I recently came across a rope that is similar in stiffness to the training halters sold by some companies, including Clinton Anderson. It is starter rope for small engines. I'm sure this stuff is also carried under different names by suppliers, but I haven't yet determined what they are.

Anyway, a #8 (9/32") diamond braid starter rope can be bought online for around $40 for 200'. You might be able to find it at a local hardware store or a small-engine mechanic shop. 200' would make about 8 or 9 halters, depending on the size. It is sufficiently stiff that it knots well, for the training knots on the nose band, and will stay tied. Being a starter rope, it has sufficient strength to handle a horse. The downside is that they either come in white or a red/black/white braid. Once I figure out just what kind of rope "starter rope" is, I hope to be able to find a supplier that has it in various colors and diameters.

Just FYI, I had a horse recently pull back and break a Clinton Anderson training halter, so I know they are not made of super strong material.


----------

